# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Ima li nade da prestanemo...

## Sirius Black

Nakon jučerašnjeg cirkusa, mislim da nam prestanak nije tak blizu...

P. ima godinu i 9 mjeseci i ja sam planirala polako prestati dojiti odnosno smanjivati koliko je to moguće. Za sad ju dojim kad dođem doma s posla, ako smo doma onda traži svakih pol sata, kad smo vani zaboravi za cicu, pa traži kad dođemo doma i prije spavanja i još u prosjeku 2 put po noći i ujutro. 

Ovih dana igrale smo se na podu na puzzlama i cicala je na tak da smo se naslonile na jastuk i to joj je postala nova fora i neprestano je tražila da hoće cicu na podu. Meni je u subotu već bilo dosta pa sam odlučila s tim prestati i rekla sam joj da me bole leđa i nema više cice na podu. Cijelu večer je šizila ali je bila preumorna da se svađa pa je zaspala na krevetu. Ujutro čim se probudila pitala je "cicu podu?". Rekla sam joj da ne može i išli smo van. Kad smo se vratili već joj se spavalo i opet ista priča. Onda je pošizila kad je skužila da neće dobiti i nije htjela ići pišati (već mjesec dana piša isključivo u kahlicu i ne želi pišati kad ima pelenu). Namjerno je zadržavala, ko za inat, tak dugo dok ju nije počelo dolje boljeti i onda valjda više nije mogla, plakala je i bacala se, pa smo ju skinuli i onda više nije mogla zadržati i uspjela se popišati kad sam ju držala na rukama a mm je ulovio u kahlicu. Navečer je tražila opet i bilo mi je smiješno kad sam ju pitala "kaj mamu boli?" (zna reći leđa) a ona veli "ništ". Brzo je odustala pa se nadam da smo to riješili.

Ne mogu si zamisliti kaj bi bilo da joj cicu ne dam uopće   :Sad:  , sad sam joj govorila da može dobiti na krevetu i na kauču, ali ne može na podu. 

Po noći traži u snu, viče cicu, cicu i smiri se jedino ako ju dobije. Probala sam da joj ne dam, ali onda se baca po krevetu i plače u snu, ne da se dići na ruke i ne može se smiriti, a cijelo vrijeme se uopće ne probudi. 

Po danu nam nekako uspijeva, pogotovo kad smo kod bake i dede pa se zaigra i cijelo popodne uopće se ne sjeti, a i kad se sjeti ne inzistira ako joj netko skrene pažnju na nešto drugo ili ako popije vode. 

Htjela bih prestati do drugog rođendana. Imamo još tri mjeseca, i htjela bih da joj ne bude šok, nego da idemo postepeno, ali ne znam kak. Nakon onog jučer mislim da neće ići lako  :/

----------


## srecica

Ovako identicno je izgledalo kod nas, u toj dobi ... jedino sto ja nisam imala u glavi prestajanje nego sam samo htjela da ta 'faza/skok/kakogod' zavrsi. I smirilo se zaista nekako nakon 2. rodendana ... sad cica kad dodem doma, ne trazi me vise kad smo vani, zna spomenuti ali se samo nasmije i nasloni glavu na majicu. Cica prije spavanja i po noci jednom, to jednom sam ja odredila i kad trazi drugi-treci-stoti put pitam je hoce li vode (osim ako je bolesna, tada ne pregovaram) obicno nece, nekad legne i uspava se dalje, nekad place i neda da je dotaknem ... ali kad sam to nocno odlucila prerezati ubila me u pojam reakcija MM koji je nakon nekoliko dana plakanja i vikanja po noci konstatirao kako ona sad losije spava nego prije, a ja sam rekla da spava isto samo sto je ja ne 'usutkavam' cicom prije nego se raspojasa, pa sam nakratko odustala ali nisam mogla pa sam odlucila pregrmiti tu krizu.
Sad imamo noci da prespava cijelu bez budenja ili se probudi i trazi vode, a nocas je trazila cicu i ja sam rekla da sam umorna i da joj ne zelim sad dati, da zelim spavati ... pocela je vikati sve glave, vec sam cula MM kak psuje sa svoje strane kreveta ali nisam odustala, dragala sam je po kosi (nije se branila) i zaspala je kroz nekoliko minuta. Ujutro sam joj dala bez ogranicenja.

To je moja prica, i zasta nisam vjerovala da ce mi se to dogoditi posebno nakon ludila kad se budila doslovno svakih 45 minuta (a nakon posla je mogla visiti na cici k'o majmunce non-stop) i nista ni nitko ju nije mogao umiriti osim cice, cak sam i ja bila nebitna. I zaista u zadnjih mjesec dana se sve to izokrenulo, do toga da moze navecer ostati budna u krevetu i zaspati bez mene (ovo nije svakovecernji scenarij) ... meni je to zaista bio SF.

----------


## Sirius Black

Koliko je stara tvoja curica? Meni se prestajanje sad isto čini kao SF, ali bih htjela smanjiti na minimum, ako već ne uspije prestati.

----------


## MamaRibice

Mozda da si ne zadajes vremenski rok za prestanak?
Onda ti osjecas pritisak, rodjendan se sve vise blizi, vi niste ni blizu prestanka... a ona na tvoju nervozu reagira jos vecom potraznjom i potrebom...

----------


## Sirius Black

Ma nije baš da sam zadala vremenski rok, nego je to tak okvirno pa sam htjela nekak početi smanjivati polako, da joj ne bude to neka trauma. A i dvije godine dojenja je sasvim dovoljno....

Planiramo drugu bebu, nadam se da će uskoro uspjeti, pa ne bih baš htjela dojiti tokom trudnoće. 

Čak mi je palo na pamet da stavljam hladne obloge pa da se malo smanji količina (čula sam od nekih da to funkcionira), onda bi se bar kroz dan valjda manje nacicavala ako bi joj slabije išlo....

----------


## srecica

> Koliko je stara tvoja curica? Meni se prestajanje sad isto čini kao SF, ali bih htjela smanjiti na minimum, ako već ne uspije prestati.


Cetiri mjeseca starija od tvoje curke, mi smo 01.06.07.

Meni se cini vazno da ti kad odlucis, da svoju odluku o granicama izvedes do kraja ... tesko da ona dijeli tvoj plan i sigurno nece biti lako, ali pokusaj biti dosljedna.
Vjerovatno ti se nece sad svaki dan ponavljati jucerasnja situacija, ali da ce biti kriza biti ce ... djecica brzo skuze sto i kako, ali neke nase odluke ne pozdrave sa odobravanjem vec se protiv njih bune i negoduju na svoj nacin.

Ja sam recimo pogrijesila sto sam nakon nepodrske MM u nocnom budenju odustala pa smo se brzo vratile na bezbroj budenja nocu, i onda smo imali jedan zaista tezak dan, plakanje za svaku sitnicu, nacicavanje, kad sam docekala vecer bila sam za NISTA, ostavila sam je u krevetu i otisla vristati pod tus (za cudo uopce nije plakala, ostalae je sjediti i tako me docekala), onda sam sjela na krevet i rasplakala se pred njom i rekla da ne mogu sad leci pored nje i dati joj cicu, da znam da ce plakati i sve, ali ne mogu ... i nije plakala, zaspala je drzeci me za prst i to me iznenadilo skroz i tad sam odlucila da idem ponovo u ukidanje nocnih podoja.

----------

